

BitBar by Grouper - Buy drinks with bitcoin at bars in 23 US cities - nottombrown
http://bitbar.io

======
goodside
How are you dealing with the recent slowness of BTC transaction confirmations?
Transactions can easily take over an hour now, especially if naive users don't
understand how to set fees.

~~~
nottombrown
Currently we use coinbase, which automatically sets a reasonable fee on
transactions. So far all my transactions have been faster than a few minutes.

~~~
adamnemecek
You should switch to dogecoin since it has a faster confirmations.

~~~
tlrobinson
I assume you're joking, but faster confirmation times doesn't necessarily mean
they're equally secure. Blocks take time to propagate across the network, so
if the confirmation time is too short miners will be working on old blocks for
a larger portion of that time, essentially wasting some of their hashing
power, making it easier for an attacker to beat them.

~~~
adamnemecek
I was joking, yes.

------
nottombrown
Grouper founder here. Would love to get feedback on BitBar.

~~~
LukeWalsh
Why would someone use this over just paying with cash other than to make a
social statement? I support bitcoin but this doesn't seem especially
convenient.

~~~
hippich
sounds like you could skip a line at crowded bar. (i.e. sitting at your table
pay and wait for your alias called) But i might be wrong.

~~~
lbearl
Yeah, a few of my friends in Milwaukee put together a product called Tappr[1]
which did this, except with credit cards (and it was super convenient).
Unfortunately I moved out West, so I haven't been able to use it in a while.

[1] [http://www.gettappr.com](http://www.gettappr.com)

